# Wixey 8" digital protractor pretty sweet.



## DonnyD

I own one of these and if u ask me it is worth double what wixey wants for them keep one close to the table saw . a freind of mine is a machinest showed it to him and he was very inpressed put it in some kind of large thingy with a light moved a large disk and said it was dead nut square. I plan on buying the 18 in model o the lock dose suck but i dont ever use the lock dont need it


----------



## UpstateBigAl

I agree that this is a great tool. I have the factory miter gauge still so the Wixey comes in really handy when I want to verify my settings.


----------

